# HELP WITH MELANOTAN DOSE NEEDED



## thugz

i just received two 10mg bottles of malanotan 2 by melanoglobe with two 2ml bottles of sterile sodium chloride water.

i diluted one of the 10mg bottles with 1ml of the water equalling to every 10/9/8/7 downward line on the pin to 1mg.

i injected 1mg into myself and my girlfriend yesterday dinnertime and we both felt abit sick. couple of hrs later both sick as dogs. her worse than me to be honest, pale as hell in her face and felt abit sorry for what i'd done.

question: was this the right amount?

what is the right amount?

how frequent of the right amount do i shoot it?

i thought 1mg everyday till i was getting somewhere then just maintain it with lower dose less frequent.

oh and is that water like bac water as in how long in the fridge now its made will it last?

thanks to all who help

THUGZ


----------



## thugz

sorry for the bump. only reason is am off out the door in a short while and was gonna do the injection before i went out.

any help would be great.

i know some of you competitors have taken this i.e. TINYTOM and PSCARB i think i saw some pics of a run up of a show of yours and you used it a couple of years back.

really appreciate your help fellas

THUGZ


----------



## Nytol

1mg per day is a good dose, depends on how dark you go really, some can use 1/2mg, but I highly recommend using it with some tanning beds.

The sickness will pass after a couple of days, travel sickness tabs can help, I always use it just before bed, so that I am asleep when I feel the worst.

I've never actually been sick, but know people who have.

You do not have Bac Water, which would be better, but in the fridge it should be OK, for 5-10 days.


----------



## thugz

Nytol said:


> 1mg per day is a good dose, depends on how dark you go really, some can use 1/2mg, but I highly recommend using it with some tanning beds.
> 
> The sickness will pass after a couple of days, travel sickness tabs can help, I always use it just before bed, so that I am asleep when I feel the worst.
> 
> I've never actually been sick, but know people who have.
> 
> You do not have Bac Water, which would be better, but in the fridge it should be OK, for 5-10 days.


thanks. nite shots it is. as we were both sick again today and she had 1/2mg and i had 1/2 wen i posted and half later.

being sick is killin me cos the gym is a no no as am starving all day as my food is down the bog! ha

Thanks again


----------



## Nytol

Stergeon are the tabs that seemed to take the edge off for most people.


----------



## TomTom1

http://melanotan.org/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl

all the info you will ever need for melanotan is on this forum.

as nytol said, do your shots just before bed and the sickness will pass before you wake up. 1mg is almost at the upper limit (i think you can go up to 1.4 mg) but people say it is pointless to go any higher.

in my opinion, its best to not rush. if you load at 0.5 mg per day over a longer period, chances of hyperpigmentation ( loads of freckels and moles) are greatly reduced. i found at 1mg per day, i got loads of freckels.

i am a type 1 / type 2, if you have similar skin then you probably shouldnt go on the sun beds until you are 20mg in.

once you begin to get a nice tan, a good maintenance dose is 1mg once a week. this may not be good for you so play about with the doses.


----------



## thugz

tar lads. good info there.

girls stopped because she couldnt do the sickness thing, ha ha, that just leaves more for me.

browner already now and just done one 9 minute session on the stand up sunbed.

think i can see the start of that freckle thing coming on my forehead so gonna do half mg for next few days then every other or 2.

NOT BAD STUFF!!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

i did half mg for 10 days prior to my carribean cruise and went very freckly however i am very brown, just doing half ml every 4 days now.


----------



## sharne

melanotan is not fit for a human, i am 23 and i also did the injections. if your moles get bigger and darker i would go get them checked as it could be skin cancer it is not normal for your moles to get bigger and darker at all, the reson i no this because iv just found out i have skin caner from the malanotan, please read this as a warning. the skin cancer of the mole is called melanoma the most dangerous kind speeds really quickly, mine was found early so all they had to was cut to out.


----------



## Stoompot

The dosage on melanotan 2 can differ from person to person, normally the fairness of skin and the persons weight is the biggest factors. See the table on this website gave me some insight, used it as well.:

http://www.melanotanii.co.za/post/2012/03/21/Melanotan-2-Dosage-Calculator.aspx


----------



## andee

sharne said:


> melanotan is not fit for a human, i am 23 and i also did the injections. if your moles get bigger and darker i would go get them checked as it could be skin cancer it is not normal for your moles to get bigger and darker at all, the reson i no this because iv just found out i have skin caner from the malanotan, please read this as a warning. the skin cancer of the mole is called melanoma the most dangerous kind speeds really quickly, mine was found early so all they had to was cut to out.


this single post has put me off trying melanotan

sucks as well cause im freckly/moley fu**er who dont tan well :/


----------



## ba baracuss

andee said:


> this single post has put me off trying melanotan
> 
> sucks as well cause im freckly/moley fu**er who dont tan well :/


I wouldn't worry, he's talking complete sh1t. It's not going to give you skin cancer - if anything it will help protect you from it.

However, if you are moley/freckly, you may well develop new moles - I am, and I did, and still have the fvckers. If you try it use a low dose - 0.25mg.


----------



## andee

ba baracuss said:


> I wouldn't worry, he's talking complete sh1t. It's not going to give you skin cancer - if anything it will help protect you from it.
> 
> However, if you are moley/freckly, you may well develop new moles - I am, and I did, and still have the fvckers. If you try it use a low dose - 0.25mg.


Thats good to hear at least, that was the dosage i was planning to trying, ive prob got 100+ moles already, I need more like I need a hole in the head.

I want something to help cover my stretch marks, ive got like 10 that run horizontally right across my lower back, got them randomly in my teens. never seen another guy with it. lol.


----------



## ba baracuss

Well not sure that it'll be of much use for stretch marks.

Another tip is to take an anti-histamine say 20 mins before you pin it, then have a sunbed ASAP. I wouldn't load it either. Doing both of the above should minimise moles/freckles because you'll have the stuff active when you have your sunbed, so it should be used for pigment, rather than before bed etc when your skin, if predisposed to moles, will think 'aha, more melanin, let's make some more moles'.

It's sods law really - people who have dark skin already get even darker, and those with fair skin seem to get moles


----------



## Stoompot

Please see this mt2 dosage calculator, 1mg at a time, crazy! You will kill yourself.


----------



## Frank Sic

Each Melanotan 2 Vial will consist of 10MG of lyophilized (Freeze Dried) Melanotan which is a peptide. You can order Melanotan 2 online but many of the sites shut down relatively quickly. My trusted source is RockstarChemicals.com and I borrowed their picture for this article.

To Constitute the powder (mix with sterile water), simply inject 2 ML of Bacteriostatic Water (two full U-100 Insulin syringes) into the vial of Melanotan 2 and roll between your fingers. (You can order Bacteristatic Water on Amazon.com) Do not shoot the Bacteriostatic Water directly onto the powder, drip it down the side of the vial so it does not foam up and damage the peptide. Once Constituted you will want to keep it in the fridge.

A 1 cc insulin needle (each full syringe is equal to 1ML) is used to inject Melanotan 2 subconsciously (under the skin in the fat but not into the muscle. Most commonly done into the stomach by simply pinching a little fat and injecting there.)

A standard 1cc insulin needle will be marked 0-100 with tenth marking between each number

A standard dosage will involve a 2 week loading phase and then maintenance dosing and will look like this (Refer to Diagram for placement on Syringe):

Day 1:	2 & 1/2 tenths on syringe or about 2.5 units

Day 2:	2 & 1/2 tenths on syringe or about 2.5 units

Day 3:	5 tenths on syringe or about 5 units

Day 4:	5 tenths on syringe or about 5 units

Day 5:	5 tenths on syringe or about 5 units

Day 6:	7 & 1/2 tenths or about 7.5 units

Day 7:	7 & 1/2 tenths or about 7.5 units

Days 8-14: 1 or ten units

So in conclusion a standard dose of Melanotan 2 will be equal to about 1 tenth of your Insulin syringe or ten IU's (Units).

You will take a standard dose every few days depending on how dark you want to be.


----------



## Traceytree

Hi have been on melanotan II for two weeks and whilst I have a great tan I now seem to have developed dark circles under my eyes 

My partner, who has used it for a few years says that if I increase my maintenance dose from once a week to approximately three times a week, it should all blend in. Whilst I did read on other forums that the only way to get rid of this problem is to stop altogether, but I love my tan 

However I am bit scared in case it makes the problem worse, would love any helpful tips on what to do??? Please !!


----------



## Traceytree

Hi have been on melanotan II for two weeks and whilst I have a great tan I now seem to have developed dark circles under my eyes 

My partner, who has used it for a few years says that if I increase my maintenance dose from once a week to approximately three times a week, it should all blend in. Whilst I did read on other forums that the only way to get rid of this problem is to stop altogether, but I love my tan 

However I am bit scared in case it makes the problem worse, would love any helpful tips on what to do??? Please !!

Thanks Tracey


----------



## marknorthumbria

Traceytree said:


> Hi have been on melanotan II for two weeks and whilst I have a great tan I now seem to have developed dark circles under my eyes
> 
> My partner, who has used it for a few years says that if I increase my maintenance dose from once a week to approximately three times a week, it should all blend in. Whilst I did read on other forums that the only way to get rid of this problem is to stop altogether, but I love my tan
> 
> However I am bit scared in case it makes the problem worse, would love any helpful tips on what to do??? Please !!
> 
> Thanks Tracey


Stop MT2 till it goes back to normal,

Start again but use it differently. Shoot 0.2-0.3 mg before a sunbed, it you keep the dose low it's a good way to avoid skin sides.


----------



## J1mmyc

Dunno why people are still shooting 1mg ed to load melanotan us seriously strong stuff all you get off that dosage is freckles and moles yes you will go dark but with sides 0.5mg a day is max I'd do but 0.2mg ED is good just takes longer to build up but eventually you get same results with far less sides or just do 0.5mg before sunbeds


----------



## Traceytree

Thanks for your reply


----------

